
Japanese Retro Video Game Bars and Cafes Are Getting Shut Down by the Police - qqwe
http://famicomblog.blogspot.com/2018/06/oh-no-japanese-retro-video-game-bars.html
======
crooked-v
Does Japan lack an equivalent of the first sale doctrine?

